# Letterman, Varsity or Ball jackets, need help finding an affordable one



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter earned a patch for making all region and her school doesn't provide varsity jackets. I want to get her something in her school colors to put the patches on wear, but it has to be affordable. I looked online at the places that make them for school and the wool jacket with leather sleeves are over $150 some close to $300. I simply can't afford that. I have found some wool blend with synthetic leather sleeves at an affordable price ($58) but I don't see how I can attach her patch to a synthetic leather sleeve. I want one that is just wool or wool blend sleeves and all so I can just iron her patch onto the wool but the ones that have wool sleeves usually don't come in the right colors!!!! HELP!! Do you think I could sew her patches on the one with synthetic sleeves? It is the best deal but I am leary of it. I have even found some really cheap ones that are all cotton but I am leery iof those too. Does anyone know where I can get a decent quality one cheap. I don't want it to neccessarily have leather or be 100% wool but I want something that looks nice, in her school colors, and that the patches can be attached to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My letter jacket was a nylon one. More for spring/fall. My parents couldn't afford the wool one. It would be best to sew the letter on anyway.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

So do you think the wool bleed one with synthetic leather sleeves would work? It has really good reviews on it's quality on amazon. It looks really nice, I am just not much of a seamstress but maybe I can manage sewing on patches.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It probably would be. Is there a seamstress that could sew the patch on? Do they put the letters on the sleeve now? Back when I got my letter, it always went on the left front side of the jacket.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does it have to be the wool?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

No this is just something I am personally doing so she can have a place to display her patches she earns. So it doesn't have any standards at all. In fact it is for her Band patches not athletics which I know might seem weird to some. Her school doesn't even provide the jackets for their sports teams, which I just think is WEIRD. So no one at her school has the jackets. But she is the first 7th grader to make all region and I figure she will keep earning patches through the years, I just thought it might be a way she can be proud of herself because she needs the self esteem boost for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you aren't used to sewing, then I wouldn't sew on synthetic leather. If you can sew the patch on the wool part that would be better. If you could find a nice nylon outer winter jacket, you could wash it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the style I am looking for and this is the one that is wool blend and synthetic leather. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A76J6C0...20&ascsubtag=4a251a2ef9bbf4ccc35f97aba2c9cbda


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This one is a little cheaper and it all cotton, but it has poor reviews, I just think it is flimsy made 
http://www.amazon.com/ililily-Varsi...d_sbs_a_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0BBCABE0QP9EZ62Y5MC6


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would strictly sew patches on the wool part. If you iron them on, they won't stay on over time.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you know of any sources where I can find one with wool sleeves. I want to sew her patches on the sleeves if I can at all, I found one with wool sleeves but it didn't have her school colors which I thought was weird.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.aliexpress.com/cheap/cheap-nylon-letterman-jackets.html


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations to your Daughter!

What about fleece? http://www.logosoftwear.com/product/32610/ladies-fleece-letterman-jacket These look comfy but not sure if they have her colors.

Ironing on the synthetic leather might ruin it. When I sew my Hubby's Harley patches on, I use a Basting spray(temporary adhesive)to help keep the patch in place while I sew. IMy GGM taught me to use a light bulb when darning socks. It works on a sleeve too if the sleeve is too small for my machine.

A dry cleaners is a good place to find a seamstress if you don't want to sew it on.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks!! 
No I wouldn't iron it on leather or synthetic leather I would sew it, I just wasn't even sure how well it would work sewing on synthetic leather. I just don't trust the fleece or the 100% cotton to last long enough, I'd like this thing to last throughout high school. Thats 5 more years.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If I hadn't already planned on getting her a laptop for Christmas, I'd just go ahead and buy her the wool and real leather one and have it be her Christmas gift, but I just don't have that kind of money to throw around.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I think your sweet for trying to do this for your Daughter! Are her school colors red and white? How about just making her one? I found lots of patterns! Only added a few.....:wink:

http://www.voguefabricsstore.com/Patterns-Folkwear-251-Varsity-Jacket.html
http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/letterman-jacket-092014
http://www.fashionrolla.com/2013/11/diy-collegeletterman-jacket.html This one's a DIY. Kinda genius IMO


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That last pattern is really interesting and pretty simple to do.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Since you already planned on getting her the laptop for Christmas, maybe she would be willing to wait until her birthday for the letter jacket? I've never heard of a 7th grader getting a letter, but then again my school doesn't hand out letters to the "band geeks." I hate my school. We aren't even allowed to get a jacket until until you are senior AND have been a band member all 4 years of high school. It's totally different if you play sports though.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well her school doesn't get jackets at all, the sports teams don't get them the band sure doesn't get them, they don't have that tradition at all which I think is just weird. So whatever I do, is just something I do for her, even though it will be in her school colors it is in no way affiliated with the school, more just a way for her to display her patches she earns. I just want her to get to display them and them not sit in a drawer never seen by anyone.


----------

